# Coragyps atratus



## Clark (Dec 2, 2010)

A few shots from Conowingo Dam. These birds are desensitized to humans, no chance getting this close to them by my home. Close-ups are 25-30ft.

American Black Vulture


----------



## Ernie (Dec 2, 2010)

I heard they don't like being called that???


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 2, 2010)

Great photos Clark. They've actually got handsome faces...considering they're vultures. That's sure a lot of them in one place though.


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 2, 2010)

Clark - 

Are you a birder? I used to live in Bel Air, and birded Conowingo every week. The highest concentration of wintering Bald Eagles in the Eastern U.S.


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Joanne. 

Hello Brian.
I just started birding this year. Found out about Conowingo within the last 3 weeks. Super place! Another we enjoyed was Blackwater Wildlife Refuge, a bit south.
By Sunday I'll post some eagles. In case you missed this-
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18333

Ever photo the golden eagle at Conowingo? 
First week of August, we viewed the golden and bald eagle within 2hrs., just south of Port Jervis alon the Delaware River.

We live on the border of Cheesequake Park(NJ). Between the marsh and the Raritan Bay there is much to view. 

Any bird shots? Potential for new thread for birders? My blooms are far and few right now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2010)

An amazing display of birds.

Ernie, what do they like to be called???


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2010)

Great shots!!!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 2, 2010)

impressive birds!! Impressive pictures!

Southern Quebec, we now often see a red faced vulture (Turkey vulture) that we call "Urubu à tête rouge". It is a rather new bird here. People often think they see an eagle when they see a vulture in the sky.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> impressive birds!! Impressive pictures!
> 
> Southern Quebec, we now often see a red faced vulture (Turkey vulture) that we call "Urubu à tête rouge". It is a rather new bird here. People often think they see an eagle when they see a vulture in the sky.



interesting! tons of them in upstate/northern ny not far south of you

we were fooled watching the eagles at conowingo, when we thought we were watching an immature (brown) eagle sometimes we were watching the vultures instead. the vultures have more of an angle/point to the front middle of each wing, and when they are hovering the vultures tend to rock back and forth quickly, sort of a little jig; the eagles just cruise smoothly for the most part

nice pics, of course!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2010)

As already written, great shots (good lens  and good photographer)!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2010)

From afar, it reminds me of an old scary movie. I don't need to say what it was called. As for seeing them here, not yet.


----------

